# Tubal Reversal



## Deo1968 (Apr 8, 2012)

Myself,

I am near 44 . I have been an LPN for 12 yrs . I ma in school about 30 days from graduation with my RN

I am married four years to my Childhood sweetheart

I have 5 children He comes with one.

So mine are

22,20.19,17,14,11

The youngest being his.

My case is interesting as I contracted hep c ten years ago in medicine .

I went through the treatment and am now virus free.

We really want to have a baby .

I think we are going to do this if its a possibility.

I had a tubal in 1997

Best Wishes to all

Happy Easter


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

First, WELCOME to MDC!!!

Good luck with your treatment. Have you found your doctor yet?


----------

